# 0-6-0 ready for new lettering



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

This is what my 0-6-0 did look like...












This is what it looks like now.





















All ready for application of logo and lettering - as soon as my daughter gets done designing the logo and lettering for the Sprite Valley Railroad.


BTW - here is the future home for phase one of the SVRR...


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Hired a new engineer today. He needs a barrel to stand on to see out of the cab...


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job with the paint! And the engineer looks right at home in the cab.
Scot


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Scottychaos said:


> Nice job with the paint! And the engineer looks right at home in the cab.
> Scot


Thanks!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of his kin busy distilling a fresh batch of Loughbrau Trollish Punch.


















Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

"Trollish Punch" HAHAHA love it.


----------

